# Trick or Treat Studios - Mummy Ready For Order



## zephro

*Trick or Treat Studios - Mummy*

We couldn't decide on which paint master we liked the best, so we decided to go with both  

Masks will be on sale soon:










































































Buy Scary Halloween Masks!
www.trickortreatstudios.com


----------



## DeathClutch

Looks great Chris! Loving the detail on both masks. That second paint scheme is especially scary. Just goes to show that someone doesn't have to spend a fortune to get a good quality Halloween mask. 
See you around brother.


----------



## zephro

DeathClutch said:


> Looks great Chris! Loving the detail on both masks. That second paint scheme is especially scary. Just goes to show that someone doesn't have to spend a fortune to get a good quality Halloween mask.
> See you around brother.


Thanks a lot! Appreciate the kind words.

Chris


Buy Scary Halloween Masks!
www.trickortreatstudios.com


----------



## Laredo

Cool. I'm glad you're doing both paint schemes; they're both great. I just found out about your company last week from some of the horror podcasts. Well done!


----------



## Terra

That looks awesome! 

Look man, I've already ordered four of your masks.... You are just killing me here!


----------



## zephro

Terra said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> Look man, I've already ordered four of your masks.... You are just killing me here!


Appreciate it


----------



## Dr. Dark

Holy Cow! That's cool!!! I love the mask, but I have to say IMHO, I like the brown tone better.


----------



## zephro

Dr. Dark said:


> Holy Cow! That's cool!!! I love the mask, but I have to say IMHO, I like the brown tone better.


Appreciate the input.

Chris


----------



## zephro

Thought you might be interested in knowing that you can now order our new Mummy masks! 

Make sure to check them out at http://www.trickortreatstudios.com/buy_scary_halloween_masks_full.html and tell me what you think.

Chris


----------

